# I watched the opening Stephen Colbert



## AZ Jim (Sep 9, 2015)

Wife and I watched the first show with George Clooney and Jeb Bush.  I thought it was terrible.  One review said "Colbert said he's not the new Letterman and he's right, he's the new Charlie Rose."  I advise NODOZ to keep you awake if you choose to tune in.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 10, 2015)

HAHA! Missed it, myself.  Thanks, Jim, for the excellent review!


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 10, 2015)

I didn't see it but here are some of the actual reviews:


_The verdict is in, and it appears that fans are digging Stephen Colbert as the new host of the "Late Show."
_http://www.cnn.com/2015/09/09/entertainment/stephen-colbert-late-show-feat/index.html


_Stephen Colbert is about as winning a television personality as American comedy has right now, which makes him an ideal fit for late-night TV. A format this staid, after all, needs a salesman as vibrant as Colbert. In the new host’s first night on The Late Show, Colbert did everything you’d expect a late-night host to do: delivered some stand-up jokes, did a topical bit (Donald Trump), talked to an actor (George Clooney) and a politician (Jeb Bush), and danced onstage with his musical guests. But he delivered the entire package with a feeling of genuine delight, which was enough to carry the audience through all the first-show jitters—an achievement none of Colbert’s competitors could claim.
_http://www.theatlantic.com/entertai...tephen-colbert-late-show-cbs-premiere/404458/


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 10, 2015)

They also say he had 6.6 million tune in for the first show.  I think it's he isn't the Colbert I expected.  We'll see how it goes.  I was tired of letterman.  Maybe I'm just too old for his new "Colbert".  Anyone who can't stay up late to watch the show and who wants to can catch each show here:  http://www.cbs.com/shows/the-late-show-with-stephen-colbert/video/


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 10, 2015)

A few more:


http://www.ew.com/article/2015/09/08/late-show-stephen-colbert-ew-review



http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/tv/columnist/2015/09/09/colbert-goes-late/71917852/


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 11, 2015)

I liked it. I enjoy Colbert's personality anyway and I liked the way he showed parts of the set.

 George Clooney, omg, enjoyed him also. 

Stephen was hilarious with the Oreo cookies, too, IMO. 

 I also liked the (somewhat) harmonious singing of the national anthem at the beginning.

The only thing I *didn't* like was the audience chanting "Stephen" like they did on the Colbert Report!


----------



## Linda (Sep 19, 2015)

I don't watch much TV and since husband goes to bed early, I don't bother to turn it on.  I like Stephen Cobert so I'll need to remember to give this program a shot and see what I think.


----------

